# mit gutem Wein / mit einem guten Wein



## 568129

Hello Forum,

In the nominative,dative, and the accusative case we have:

Declination 1) masc. adjective in nominative: guter Wein
Declination 2) masc. adjective in accusative: guten Wein  
Declination 3) masc. adjective in dative: gutem Wein


I can imagine the use of declination 1 in the following: Example 1: Guter Wein ist teuer.
I can also imagine the use of declination 2 in the following: Example 2: Wo kann man guten Wein kaufen?
I  can also imagine a sentence with declination 3 however I come up with  the following: Example 3: Mit gutem Wein kann man wirklich feiern.
This  differs from I remembered to be the declination of the masc. adjective  in dative: mit guten Wein. I find myself a little confused. I would  appreciate some help please.

Is it mit gute*n* Wein or mit mit gute*m* Wein?

A targeted search for "mit guten Wein" on google brought up  441,000 search results.
A targeted search for "mit gutem Wein" on google brought up 288,000 search results.

Are both mit guten Wein and mit gutem Wein correct? or, if one is wrong, which if any is correct? 

Thanks.

mfG

Jorge


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_mit gutem Wein
mit dem/einem/keinem guten Wein_


Speaking of Google hits: Over the short term, language isn't democratic. Over the long term it is, renaming the mistakes of the many "rules".


----------



## Sowka

Hello 

Moreover, the first numbers given by google are first estimates. You have to click through the results to find the actual number. In this way, the search for "mit guten Wein" yields 134 (!) hits, which is the normal error rate.


----------



## 568129

Thanks Schimmelreiter and Sowka, that cleared up the air.


----------



## Hutschi

Additionally, Google makes "Fuzzsy"-Search.
So it also finds: mit guten Wein-Kenntnissen/Weinkenntnissen, which is correct - the main word here is "die Kenntnis".


----------



## eno2

Schimmelreiter said:


> _mit gutem Wein
> mit dem/einem/keinem guten Wein_
> .


I still don't get why it's 'guten' in the second example and not 'gutem'. Isn't datif datif? 


Sowka said:


> Hello
> 
> Moreover, the first numbers given by google are first estimates. You have to click through the results to find the actual number. In this way, the search for "mit guten Wein" yields 134 (!) hits, which is the normal error rate.



Yes, but clicking through can be a lot of work and you'll have tho repeat it after having asked for 'all the results'...after having clicked trough the first time

Als also: why isn't or should the first estimates NOT be useful also for a comparaison?


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> I still don't get why it's 'guten' in the second example and not 'gutem'. Isn't datif datif?


It's _dem/einem/keinem guten Wein._
DEKLINATION von ADJEKTIVEN

Edit:
It's still dative dative, as you say, regardless of one ending -n, which is just a morphological element. Native German speakers may confirm.


----------



## Demiurg

eno2 said:


> I still don't get why it's 'guten' in the second example and not 'gutem'. Isn't datif datif?


The adjective inflection also depends on the type of the article.  Rule of thumb: one 'm' in dative is enough. (If the article already has an 'm', the adjective doesn't need one.)

mit gute*m* Wein (null article)
mit de*m* guten Wein (definite article)


----------



## DonHolgo

eno2 said:


> Isn't datif datif?


Doesn't Dutch have "een *groot* huis" and "het *grote* huis" too?


----------



## eno2

Demiurg said:


> The adjective inflection also depends on the type of the article.  Rule of thumb: one 'm' in dative is enough. (If the article already has an 'm', the adjective doesn't need one.)
> 
> mit gute*m* Wein (null article)
> mit de*m* guten Wein (definite article)


 Thanks..

Ah and is 'gutem' not a 'contraction' of 'dem guten'?



DonHolgo said:


> Doesn't Dutch have "een *groot* huis" and "het *grote* huis" too?


That's not linked with cases (dative). But linked with the article, yes. The neutral article.
The rule is:
It's always grote . De grote man. Het grote huis.
Except when switching articles to  'een', when the noun is a neutre: het grote huis => een groot huis.




Perseas said:


> It's _dem/einem/keinem guten Wein._
> DEKLINATION von ADJEKTIVEN
> 
> Edit:
> It's still dative dative, as you say, regardless of one ending -n, which is just a morphological element. Native German speakers may confirm.



Thanks. My free interet refreshing course is not giving grammar yet, so I'll study this Deklanation von Adjectiven.


----------



## DonHolgo

eno2 said:


> That's not linked with cases (dative).


No, but it shows that the adjective can have different forms after the indefinite and definite article in Dutch too (though there are not as many variations as in German). Isn't nominative nominative?


----------



## eno2

In fact, from what I see now in the link 'Deklination von Adjektiven', it's not difficult at all: all the endings of adjectives beyond the nominative are on * -en. *

As opposed to Greek, were the case endings of the adjectives are mostly the same as the case endings of the nouns and most of the time even of the articles... 



DonHolgo said:


> No, but it shows that the adjective can have different forms after the indefinite and definite article in Dutch too (though there are not as many variations as in German). Isn't nominative nominative?


Yes .
In Dutch cases are almost nonexistent. It's all nominative with few exceptions. 
Switching form from 'de grote' and 'het grote' to 'een groot' in the neuter is all within the nominative. Gutem is dative ending and guten is accusative ending.


----------



## Gernot Back

eno2 said:


> all the endings of adjectives beyond the nominative are on * -en. *


No, they aren't: look at _Akkusativ Singular Femininum/Neutrum_!


----------



## eno2

Yes.  I don't see me making errors against that .


----------



## eno2

Warum ist 'unserer Köchin' in <Ich danke unserer Kochin>? Ist es Danken + Dativ?
Ich hatte gedacht: Akkusativ...


----------



## JClaudeK

eno2 said:


> In fact, from what I see now in the link 'Deklination von Adjektiven', it's not difficult at all: all the endings of adjectives beyond the nominative are on * -en.*
> 
> 
> Gernot Back said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they aren't: look at _Akkusativ Singular Femininum/Neutrum_!
Click to expand...


Siehe auch hier.


----------



## eno2

Danke. 
(kompliziert...)


----------



## Gernot Back

eno2 said:


> Warum ist 'unserer Köchin' in <Ich danke unserer Kochin> Dativ?


Weil sie die Adressatin des Dankes ist.
Warum heißt es _ich helfe ihr_? Weil sie die Begünstigte der Hilfe ist!
Das hat etwas mit der Funktion des Dativs (hier _dativus commodi_) bzw. dem Tiefenkasus Benefaktiv/Malefaktiv zu tun.


----------



## JClaudeK

eno2 said:


> Danke. (kompliziert...)


 Ich habe den Link oben verändert.

Vielleicht doch nicht so kompliziert, wenn man die "Pistolenregel /Pfannenregel" ↓  beachtet (bitte runterscrollen!):


> La déclinaison faible de l'adjectif
> Elle est utilisée en présence d'un article défini ou se déclinant comme tel. L'adjectif prend la flexion *-e au singulier et si le déterminant a la forme du nominatif, et -en sinon.*
> _
> Remarque 2 : la partie colorée en rose est un moyen mnémotechnique utilisé parfois dans les écoles pour retenir les 5 cas où l'adjectif prend la marque -e et non -en. Elle est appelée soit_ règle du pistolet _en raison de la forme dessinée par la partie colorée soit règle de la casserole, et dans ce cas, on dit que les "e" (œufs) sont dans la casserole._


----------



## eno2

Hatte ich gesehen ja.


Gernot Back said:


> Weil sie die Adressatin des Dankes ist.
> Warum heißt es _ich helfe ihr_? Weil sie die Begünstigte der Hilfe ist!
> Das hat etwas mit der Funktion des Dativs (hier _dativus commodi_) bzw. dem Tiefenkasus Benefaktiv/Malefaktiv zu tun.


Okay. Ich danke dir.


----------



## eno2

Why is it:

Er folgt *dem* Meister

but:

Er kennt *den* Bürgermeister

?


----------



## JClaudeK

Weil "folgen" zu den Verben gehört, nach denen der Dativ steht. 
Hier eine Liste der Verben, die eine Dativergänzung haben.


----------



## eno2

Ja ich dachte schon das sollte es sein.
Danke für den Link.  Gespeichert in meinem 'Lerne Deutsch' Word-Dokument


----------



## JClaudeK

Nichts zu danken. 


eno2 said:


> Gespeichert in meinem 'Lerne Deutsch' Word-Dokument


----------



## Schlabberlatz

eno2 said:


> Why is it:
> 
> Er folgt *dem* Meister
> 
> but:
> 
> Er kennt *den* Bürgermeister
> 
> ?


Vielleicht ist es arbiträr, es könnte aber auch sein, dass es etwas mit der Semantik zu tun hat:


> Nach Otto Behaghel bezeichnet der Dativ die Person, der ein Vorgang oder eine Handlung sich zuwendet.
> Dativ – Wikipedia


Siehe auch hier: Macht Englisch deinem Freund Spaß?
(Beim transitiven Verb ›verfolgen‹ muss man Akkusativ nehmen:
Er verfolgt den Meister.)


----------



## eno2

Schlabberlatz said:


> Macht Englisch deinem Freund Spaß?
> (



Da kan ich 'zu' dazu denken (+dativ)


----------



## Hutschi

eno2 said:


> Warum ist 'unserer Köchin' in <Ich danke unserer Kochin>? Ist es Danken + Dativ?
> Ich hatte gedacht: Akkusativ...


Ja, es ist Dativ.

I say "Thank you" to our (female) cook with Dativ:
Ich danke unserer Köchin. Wem danke ich? Ich danke ihr. Danken erfordert Dativ, wenn es "sich (bei jemandem) bedanken" bedeutet.

Additionally an accusative Object is possible if it means "thanks her".
Ein Akkussativobjekt ist zusätzlich zum Dativobjekt möglich, wenn es "verdanken" bedeutet:
Ich danke/verdanke ihr das gebrochene Knie. = Sie ist daran schuld.

Im Thema: (In case of wine):

Ich verdanke ihr den guten Wein. I got the good wine thanks her.
Ich danke ihr für den guten Wein. I thank her for the good wine.

Aber:

Thanks to the good wine ... (variations)

Dem guten Wein sei dank hatte ich keinen Kater. (Dativ)

Dank dem guten Wein hatte ich keinen Kater. Dank gutem Wein hatte ich keinen Kater.
Dank des guten Weines hatte ich keinen Kater. Dank guten Weines hatte ich keinen Kater.
(Hier Genitiv oder Dativ.)


----------



## anahiseri

568129,
the declension of adjectives is quite tricky, and grammar books don't explain it well. This is the way I used to explain it to my students:
*m, s *and *r *are "strong" endings, *n* and *e* are "weak" endings.
When you have an article, pronoun etc before a noun, ending in *m, s *or *r*, you cannot have another with another strong ending; it must be weak. Combine this with your table and the similar ones for femenin and neutrum.Examples:

DATIV:
Wir essen mit gute*m* Wein. Wir essen mit diese*m* gute*n* Wein. (n is the weak substitute for m)
AKKUSATIV, NOMINATIV:
Ich habe ein gute*s* Buch gekauft. Das ist da*s* gut*e* Buch (e is the weak substitute for s)
DATIV:
Das gehört meine*r *Freundin. Das gehört meine*r* neue*n* Freundin. (n is the weak substitute for r)

There are more combinations of case and gender. Look at your table from this point of view. I hope it will help you.

By the way, I haven't looked at all the previous answers. There may be other good advice there.


----------



## anahiseri

My previous post was addressed at someone who posted 4 years ago, I just noticed.
 I hope it can be useful for other people too.


----------



## eno2

It is. A good rule. In Dutch, grammar instructions also  talk of these German  strong and weak cases


----------



## anahiseri

I'm glad you like it. It's not the whole of it, there are additional rules, but I think this is a good starting point -  instead of memorizing a heap of horrible tables, as some students are told to do.


----------

